# PSE's 2011 catalog cover photo



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

On the cover of PSE's new 2011 catalog, am I the only one that thinks that in the picture of the bow at full draw with the arrow, the arrow is cut at least 2" too long?

It's late or early and I am looking at the PSE catalog cover when it hit's me, that shaft is cut ridiculessly long for that bow. I would never cut that shaft that length. So what do you think?

http://www.pse-archery.com/09_line.php

I posted this in the tuning section because the question is about appropriate arrow length for the bow. If someone wants to move this thread to another spot, no problem by me. 

Rick


----------



## pvoltmer (Aug 5, 2010)

Depends on what the user likes. I have mine cut to the middle of the riser. Some like theirs to stick out in front of the riser so they don't have to worry about gloves or whatever getting in the way of the broadhead. Personal preference I must say. And really, who is gonna be looking at the arrow? its the bow they are releasing after-all.:wink: I never once looked at the arrow.


----------



## StickyString (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think they were too concerned with the cut length.I think it's for showing off the products.If it were a actual hunter holding the bow back then yes, I would agree with you 100%.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I cut my arrow length to whatever spines correctly for my bow. If that is full length then so be it.....


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

Check out a video of the pros at vegas their arrows sometimes stick out 6" past the front of thi riser.


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks about right for a fixed blade broadhead.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I cut my arrow length to whatever spines correctly for my bow. If that is full length then so be it.....


Ditto! Some people cut there arrows to what they want them to be instead of what the bow needs them to be to shoot/group/BH tune to the best of its ability and then they wonder why they can only group 4" at 20yds instead of busting nocks


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Clay34 said:


> On the cover of PSE's new 2011 catalog, am I the only one that thinks that in the picture of the bow at full draw with the arrow, the arrow is cut at least 2" too long?
> 
> It's late or early and I am looking at the PSE catalog cover when it hit's me, that shaft is cut ridiculessly long for that bow. I would never cut that shaft that length. So what do you think?
> 
> ...


WHAT! who cares... its a catalog pic...


----------



## flyboy9994 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet it has more to do with the ever present "liability" issue. If they showed the arrow head inside the riser shelf, some idiot would sue them if they cut their hand stating they were going by the "brochure pictures"... Nothing goes out anymore without going thru the legal dept.


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I cut my arrow length to whatever spines correctly for my bow. If that is full length then so be it.....


Wish more people understood this, don't know how many people go against my recommendation only to come back later asking "why don't my arrow fly good".


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

So everyone on this board cuts their arrows 4" longer than they need to be? None of you guys think that you can get a properly spined arrow cut to the length of the front of the rest plus at least 1" for broadhead clearance on a hunting bow? 

Now, I was looking at the PSE catalog because I think that they make great products. I believe the bow on the front cover is a hunting bow, thus the camo limbs. I also think that if you do a good job of figuring out your ADJUSTED BOW DRAW WEIGHT, which takes into account measured draw peak weight, cam type, total weight of the head w/ insert, arrow length, type of release and IBO SPEED of the bow; that you can get a properly spined hunting arrow at a specific length.

Yes, if you have an stiff spine you can tame it down by making the arrows longer to match your set up, but why not buy the properly spined shafts at your required or targeted length?

That shaft is still too long for this guy on a hunting bow.

Rick


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

You can if you want, but many people just think they do when they don't when it comes to correct arrow.


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

rwells said:


> You can if you want, but many people just think they do when they don't when it comes to correct arrow.


Please explain how you select the proper shaft for a particular archer's set up. Please be specific. I'll even give an example. Since we were looking at the cover of the PSE 2011 catalog, let's select an arrow for someone shooting an Omen at 70 pounds with a 100 grain tip in a normal 11/12 grain insert, with a release aid, at a 29" draw length. For this example the shooter is shooting a Whisker bisket for hunting. You can pick the arrow manufacturer, but please let us in on how you would go about selecting the shaft for this client of yours. Thanks for the good exchange, I look forward to learning something.

Rick


----------



## void (Jun 25, 2009)

@Clay34
You didn't specify whether it is a heavy arrow for big game or a light one like Fatboy for 3-D contest 
The arrow has to flight straight to the target. There are a plenty of tests for checking this. The process of selecting components for a perfect arrow setup is a long one and personally i don't believe that regular sellers care about it (at least not in my country). For most of the shooters it is enough when the setup is more or less accurate. On the other hand those who care surely know what components they are looking for.

I have heard about FITA shooters (top ones) with the 5" distance between the tip and the arrow rest.


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

This set up is for a hunting bow. Just like the bow on the cover of the PSE catalog. This thread has always been about hunting bows and setting up the proper shaft for them.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

i dont buy different arrows to get them to spine out at a targeted length. i have a certain brand of arrow that i always get and if they need to be 4" in front of the riser then so be it, if they are 1/64th" from the rest then so be it. With my hunting bow(M6) my "hunting" arrows(Victory VAPs) just happen to spine out so that they are about 1/2" behind the front of the riser. too many people worry about length and forget all about spine.


----------



## void (Jun 25, 2009)

Clay34 said:


> This set up is for a hunting bow. Just like the bow on the cover of the PSE catalog. This thread has always been about hunting bows and setting up the proper shaft for them.


Don't get nervous.
On a big game hunt it is better to shoot a heavy and thin arrows (like axis full metal jacket 12gpi). The advantage of a heavier arrow is a bigger penetration of the target, more silent release, etc. Of course fletching size depends of the BH type (expandable vs fixed).

Same hunter bows are used in a 3-D tournaments for shooting foam animal targets. The difference is that the range finders are forbidden. So shooters will choose a light arrow with a bigger diameter to have an advantage of getting a liner.

The thing is that it all depends on the purpose of the arrow. I've just given two examples, but there are more - bowfishing, small game, etc.

@LtlRushnArchr30
I also don't keep all different kind of shafts. It is a better idea to change the FT or BH for a different one (85gn/100gn/125gn/150gn). It gives a plenty of options.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

tsilvers said:


> WHAT! who cares... its a catalog pic...



Exactly! jeees!


----------

